# Konqueror etwas langsam?

## 69719

Da nun mitlerweile nur noch von Google's neuem Browser gesprochen wird bin ich auf die V8 Benchmark Suit gestoßen und mußte feststellen, dass mein Konqueror extrem langsam ist. Das habe ich aber auch schon so gemerkt. Wenn ich zum beispiel Youtube aufrufe, dann hängt mein Konqueror mal kurz und manchmal fragt er mich ob das Java Script beendet werden soll. Treten bei euch auch solche Effekte auf oder bin ich der einzigste?

Eventuell interresiert jemanden ja mein Testresultat der V8 Benchmark Suit. Dort habe ich lediglich 10 Punkte. Mit dem Firefox komme ich auch 67. Achja, mein Prozessort ist ein AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ mit 512MB RAM.

----------

## FallenWizard

Konqueror stellt für jeden Link, jedes Bild etc.. eine eigene DNS Anfrage, deswegen ist er etwas langsam. Ich benutze pdnsd und Konqueror ist damit relativ schnell geworden.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DNS_beschleunigen

----------

## Finswimmer

Konqueror: 7

Fx 3.1alpha: 77

Opera: 91

System ist eine lahme 1,9Ghz Krücke mit 2Gb Ram.

Interessant wäre der Konqueror mit pdnsd.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *FallenWizard wrote:*   

> Konqueror stellt für jeden Link, jedes Bild etc.. eine eigene DNS Anfrage, deswegen ist er etwas langsam. 

 

Zumindest bei mir werden aber während des Benchmarks keine DNS-Anfragen gestellt das kann also eigentlich nicht der Grund sein.

Der Unterschied ist aber sehr deutlich, eben mal gemessen ... Konq (3.5.9):FF (3.0.1):Opera (9.52) == 14:117:113

FF und Opera hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits jeweils ~30 Tabs offen, Konq exakt einen.

----------

## 69719

Das mit dem DSN kann nicht das Problem sein, da die Probleme scheinbar nur bei Javascript auftreten und keine Bilder oder co. geladen Werden. Außerdem habe ich einen bind im Netzwerk laufen der die Anfragn zwischenspeichert. Wenn ich nicht der einzigste mit diesen Ergebnissen bin, dann kann es eigendlich nur an der Engine liegen. Mal sehen ob sich das ganze mit der Gecko statt der KHTML Engine ändern wird. Ich werde wohl erstmal vorläufig Firefox verwenden, zumal der mit der Version 3.1 nochmal einen "boost" erfahren wird  :Smile: 

http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roadmap/archives/2008/09/tracemonkey_update.html

----------

## s.hase

Also mit Firefox 3.0.1 und Opera 9.52 gibt es bei mir keinen Unterschied, beides 138 Punkte. Konqueror 4.1.1 hat 104, also auch nicht soo schlecht.

----------

## 69719

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Also mit Firefox 3.0.1 und Opera 9.52 gibt es bei mir keinen Unterschied, beides 138 Punkte. Konqueror 4.1.1 hat 104, also auch nicht soo schlecht.

 

Ich vermute mal dass dein Konqueror da schon die neue Engine nutzt. Ich glaube ich lag falsch mit der Gecko Engine. Weiß jemand was genauer welche Engine Konqueror nutzt?

----------

## r3tep

Ich habe mal davon gelesen, dass er dieselbe Engine wie Safari benutzt. Sie wurde vom Konqueror entnommen, eigentständig weiterentwickelt und dann wieder dem Konqueror-Projekt hinzugefügt.

----------

## musv

System ist ein alter Athlon XP 2600+ mit 1,9 GHz und 2 GB Ram:

Opera-9.52: 74

Firefox-3.0.1: 69

Seamonkey-1.1.11: 33

Konqueror-4.1.00: 54

Internet Explorer-6 (wine): 16

VMWare (WinXP):

Internet Explorer 6: 19

Google Chrome: 507

Bei Google Chrome hab ich beim 3. Versuch sogar 609 bekommen.

----------

## FallenWizard

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *FallenWizard wrote:*   Konqueror stellt für jeden Link, jedes Bild etc.. eine eigene DNS Anfrage, deswegen ist er etwas langsam.  
> 
> Zumindest bei mir werden aber während des Benchmarks keine DNS-Anfragen gestellt das kann also eigentlich nicht der Grund sein.
> 
> Der Unterschied ist aber sehr deutlich, eben mal gemessen ... Konq (3.5.9):FF (3.0.1):Opera (9.52) == 14:117:113
> ...

 

Das wird sich wohl hoffentlich ändern wenn der HTML Engine Krieg zwischen KHTML und Webkit beendet ist. Konqueror war schon immer recht langsam, aber es gibt leider keinen anderen guten QT-Browser. Ich habe ständig Probleme mit Opera. (Freezes usw...)

----------

## think4urs11

nicht übel der neue 'Shootingstar für Privacy-Stripper'  :Wink: 

in einer XP-VM: FF (3.0.1):Chrome:IE7 == 138:1265:20

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *escor wrote:*   

> Ich vermute mal dass dein Konqueror da schon die neue Engine nutzt. [...] Weiß jemand was genauer welche Engine Konqueror nutzt?

 

Die neue Engine? Konqueror nutzt KHTML, sowohl in KDE 3 als auch in KDE 4. Wenn du mit der neuen Engine Webkit meinst - Webkit wird es in Zukunft als zusaetzliche Engine auch fuer Konqueror geben.

Die KDE4 Version von Konqueror (4.0.65) schafft bei mir 110-115 Punkte (mit KHTML) aber nur ~50 mit Webkit. Firefox 3.0.1 bringt es auf 160-170 Punkte. Den schlechten Wert von Webkit habe ich zunaechst Konqueror zugeschrieben - aber auch ein Test mit der von Qt 4.4.1 ausgelieferten Version bringt nicht mehr.

Man muss die V8 Test Suite aber auch kritisch betrachten. Kein anderer Browser konnte bisher auf diesen Benchmark hin optimieren - Chrome konnte es.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Josef.95

Welch Grausige Zukunft  :Shocked: 

Die Wolke

----------

## AmonAmarth

also ganz so blöd sind die leute von google ja nun auch nicht, vorallem wissen sie das sie es mit einem sicherheitskritischem publikum zu tun haben. warum sollten sie also so plump eine MS manier an den tag legen? und was passiert wenn der quelltext freigegeben wird, was ja afaik mit der linux version geplant sein soll? ist das "1984-feature" dort nicht enthalten oder ist es schlichtweg verboten den browser zu forken ohne das "feature"?

konkurenz zum firefox bauen die damit jedenfalls in meinen augen nicht auf.

----------

## musv

 *FallenWizard wrote:*   

> ...aber es gibt leider keinen anderen guten QT-Browser. Ich habe ständig Probleme mit Opera. (Freezes usw...)

 

Hatte ich auch. Lösch mal Deine Einstellungen bei Opera, also 

```
mv .opera opera.bak
```

Seit dem rennt der Opera wieder bei mir. Ist zwar nicht schön, alle Einstellungen neu konfigurieren zu müssen, bringt aber was. Ich vermute mal, das der Opera in den Configs nicht ganz abwärtskompatibel ist. Probleme gibt's außerdem  mit den dummdämlichen voreingstellten Suchmaschinen, die meine eigene Liste gern mal überschreiben und sich über jede manuelle Änderung gerne wieder hinwegsetzen. 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> also ganz so blöd sind die leute von google ja nun auch nicht, vorallem wissen sie das sie es mit einem sicherheitskritischem publikum zu tun haben. warum sollten sie also so plump eine MS manier an den tag legen?

 

Das ist richtig. Und inklusive mir sehen die meisten Leute bei Google ein durchaus positives Image. In meinem Kopf ist das so drin: "Google gut - M$ böse". Die Realität sieht dagegen aber ein kleinwenig anders aus. 

M$: Das ganze vom Billi-Boy angehäufte Kapital befindet sich in einer AIDS-Stiftung. Der macht also sogar was sinnvolles für die Menschheit. Inwieweit sein Geld jetzt schon persönlich zur Bekämpfung von AIDS bzw. zur Betreuung und Hilfe von AIDS-Kranken beigetragen hat, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Google: Unterwandert ganz langsam und schleichend alle Bereiche im Web. Angefangen hat's mit 'ner Suchmaschine. Mittlerweile deckt Google so ziemlich alle möglichen Online-Bereiche ab: 

Suchmaschine, E-Mail, Online-Datenspeicherung (Google-Weblaufwerk), Bilderdienst, Google-Maps mit Google-Earth, Online-Office, Bilderdienst (Picassa), Messenger (Google-Talk). Ein Online-Bezahlverfahren a lá Paypal ist auch schon in Planung. Hab bestimmt noch'n paar vergessen. Jetzt kommt noch der Browser dazu, der nüchtern betrachtet die Basis zum Einbetten der ganzen Web-Tools darstellen kann und wird. Wenn du jetzt mal von 3d-hungrigen Spielen absiehst, welche Programme brauchst du dann in Zukunft eigentlich nur noch? Richtig: Google Chrome. 

Und das Lustige daran ist: Es ist alles kostenlos. Womit verdient also Google seine Milliarden? Mit Werbung. Und jetzt wirf mal einen Blick in die o.g. Google-Produkte. Du kannst davon  hernehmen, was du willst, du kannst aus allen Produkten irgendwelche Kundeninformationen rausziehen und die für Online-Werbung missbrauchen. Zwar hat Google den Grundsatz "Don't be evil", aber „Macht korrumpiert, absolute Macht korrumpiert absolut“ (Baron Acton)

Google baut nicht mehr wirklich langsam, dafür aber umso sicherer einen riesigen Datenpool an Nutzerdaten auf. Was denkst du, wieviele Firmen, Staaten, Organisation sich danach die Hände lecken, und welchen Gesamtwert diese ganzen Daten haben? Es wäre extrem naiv, anzunehmen, dass das Google das nicht irgendwann mal auch für andere Sachen als Werbung ausnutzen würde, wenn sie's nicht schon jetzt tun.

Die Welt ist also nicht ganz so schwarz-weiß.

PS: Die tüchtigsten Sklaven sind die, die das freiwillig machen. D.h. niemand zwingt Dich Google-Produkte zu nutzen. (Noch) ist auf keinem Rechner irgendwas von Google - außer der Suchmaschine - vorinstalliert. Du bezahlst keinen Cent für Google, aber trotzdem verdienen die mehr an Dir als M$ mit seinem vorinstallierten Vista. Und noch schlimmer ist, dass die Leute nach der Abhängigkeit geradezu schreien. Ich kann mich noch daran erinner, als es GoogleEarth nur für Windows gab, wie angepisst die Linux-Gemeinde reagiert hatte.

----------

